# Video Games Live: Level 3 Kickstarter - Symphonic album of video game music, 3 days to go!



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/191 ... of-the-wor

Straight from the creator, Tommy Tallarico:



> Video Games Live™ is an award winning immersive world touring concert event featuring music from the most popular video games of all time. Created, produced and hosted by world renowned game industry veteran Tommy Tallarico, top orchestras and choirs around the world perform along with exclusive synchronized video footage and music arrangements, synchronized lighting, well known internet solo performers, electronic percussion, live action and unique interactive segments to create an explosive one-of-a-kind entertainment experience.
> 
> Picture the energy and excitement of a rock concert mixed with the power and emotion of a symphony orchestra combined together by the technology, interactivity, stunning visuals and fun that only video games can provide. Completely synchronized cutting-edge video screen visuals, state-of-the-art lighting and special fx, stage show production and special on-stage interactive segments with the audience dazzle crowds of all ages – gamers and non-gamers alike.
> 
> ...



I think this is absolutely a REALLY worthy project that is well-worth supporting. Please check it out! (p.s. I'm not involved personally, I just think it's excellent!)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Only 3 days to go!! It would be a real shame if this doesn't get backed.


----------



## stevetwist (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for posting about this!!!

I would have completely missed this kickstarter if it wasn't for your thread. I've seen Video Games Live twice (in LA in 2011, and in Vancouver in 2012) and both times it was fantastic.

A truly great cause, and I wholeheartedly agree with Jdiggity1, it will be a great shame if this project isn't funded.

Steve


----------



## wolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Andrew, thanks for posting this. I, too, was unaware of this project. I saw the show twice and loved it. I backed it - the deals VGL offers are great.

and they just reached their goal =o


----------

